#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-18
<ongolaBoy> sovo: hello!
<sovo> hi ongolaBoy
<septox> .
<ariabbas> **************Hi************************
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> tu as fais vite :)
<ariabbas> commnt sa vite
<ongolaBoy> à peine je t'ai vu en haut, tu es déjà descendu et tu es sur irc
<ariabbas> ah ok
<ariabbas> bn j'ai lancé la connectio dpuis
<ariabbas> c'est quand je suis descendu que
<ariabbas> j'ai constaté que sa passais djà
<ariabbas> parceque dp8 l matin j y arrivais pas
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> Bjr à toi septox
<septox> ariabbas: hi
<ariabbas> septox: Merci sava
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-19
<sovo> hi all
<ongolaBoy> salut :)
<sovo> la reunion de se soir
<sovo> c 19h GMT ou heure camerounaise ?
<ongolaBoy> c'est 19h, heure du cameroun
<sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> ongolaBoy: ping to myself .. j'ai l'impresion que le réseau internet a des soucis à mon niveau
<septox> hi
<septox> je ne serais pas
<septox> et si oui seulement pdt 30 min
<septox> de 19h a 19h 30
<sovo> humm
<ongolaBoy> ok. c'est noté
<septox> j'ai un grand way demain et je dois speak avec des gens qui st ds un autre fuseau
<sovo> hummm
<sovo> tu as fini deja ?
<septox> pas vraiment
<Sovo> hi all
<septox> hi
<Sovo> hi ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> hi
<Sovo> parait que nous ne seront que 2
<Sovo> ou alors ils arrivent
<ongolaBoy> ok.. on attend encore jusqu'à 30 après on commence
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> on va commencer
<ongolaBoy> ça ne sert à rien d'attendre
<ongolaBoy> faisons ce qu'on peut faire tout simplement
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: ping
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> suis la
<ongolaBoy> donc, voici le numéro 5 en préparation
<ongolaBoy> canevas habituel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Journal
<Sovo> en passant le num special ou en est il ?
<ongolaBoy> édito,news,analyse,interview,HowTo,OpenSpace gallery,...
<Sovo> je croyais que septox devais le send
<ongolaBoy> hum, faut demander à septox où il en est
<ongolaBoy> je crois qu'à ce rythme là il sera bientôt surmené le gars
<ongolaBoy> et ce n'est pas de sa faut
<Sovo> yep je sais
<ongolaBoy> il y a tellement de choses à faire et personne ou presque pour se proposer
<ongolaBoy> bon... l'édito
<ongolaBoy> je vais relancer didier Roche
<ongolaBoy> normalement il devait envoyer quelque chose la semaine passée
<Sovo> je croyais qu'il avait deja send
<ongolaBoy> non... je lui avais donné un délais différent à celui de nizar
<Sovo> ha ok
<ongolaBoy> étant donné que nizar avait réagit plus rapidement, je lui avais dis donné un deadline différent
<Sovo> humm esperons qu'il avait just mis ca dans un coin
<ongolaBoy> c'est aussi quelqu'un de particulièrement occupé. Je vois un peu les travaux qu'ils réalisent en ce moment pour l'intégration d'Unity
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas évident
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas s'il n'est pas dispo, on le fera nous même
<ongolaBoy> je donne une semaine pour attendre sa réaction. Passé ce délai, on le fait nous même
<ongolaBoy> ***** L'analyse **********
<ongolaBoy> kobla s'était proposée pour un sujet en fin décembre
<ongolaBoy> elle avait demandé un deadline mais à ce moment là, je n'avais pas la tête à ça
<ongolaBoy> il y a quelques jours je lui ai donné le nouveau délai et j'attends sa réaction
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> elle devait faire un article sur koi ?
<ongolaBoy> elle ne m'avait pas dit mais ça devait être un article technique je crois
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas ça ne concernait pas spécialement les femmes :)
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> donc je vais aussi la relancer
<Sovo> je voulais parler de maelys
<Sovo> car en ce moment je suis entraint d'ecrire un tuto decu
<Sovo> car je trouve que c pas tres connu au kmer
<Sovo> pourtant tres interessant
<ongolaBoy> hum... si tu m'avais dis plus tôt j'aurais un peu recentré les questions de l'interview
<ongolaBoy> car l'interview concerne le créateur de Maelys :)
<Sovo> aie
<ongolaBoy> il a déjà eu ses questions et me donnera les réponses lundi prochain en principe
<Sovo> donc se sera pour le prochain alors
<ongolaBoy> ok mais prépare le déjà. Si jamais je le juge nécessaire, on l'intégrera dans ce numéro. Ca sera comme un approfondissement de ce qu'il aura présenté
<ongolaBoy> car dans l'interview, on n'aborde pas que Maelys
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> donc pour l'interview c'est déjà réglé comme tu le constates
<ongolaBoy> warrens a proposé tout à l'heure un HowTo sur comment "installer grub sur une clé USB"
<Sovo> grub ??
<ongolaBoy> il l'a envoyé par mail à septox et moi. Je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le lire
<Sovo> ha oui ca me rappel qu'il y'a une petite decouverte que j'ai faite
<ongolaBoy> oui
<Sovo> comment faire les mises a jour a partir de la cle
<Sovo> je vais essaye d'ecrire un truc dessus
<ongolaBoy> ok
<Sovo> la deadline c pour quant ?
<ongolaBoy> il faut écrire et envoyer ce que tu as
<Sovo> ok
<Sovo> hi Warrens
<Warrens> désolé g8 en retard
<ongolaBoy> l'idéal serait le 24 janvier
<ongolaBoy> le numéro devant sortir le 1er février
<Warrens> br à ts
<Sovo> cad lundi
<Sovo> hummm
<Sovo> je vais essayer de use le weend
<ongolaBoy> MAIS comme je dis souvent: ce n'est pas la peine d'attendre qu'on prépare un journall. Il y a plein de choses qu'on peut rédiger et envoyer
<ongolaBoy> c'est bien mieux d'avoir des articles en stock au lieu de courir derrière les gens à chaque fois :)
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: salut
<Warrens> @ongolaBoy, vous avez reçu mon article?
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> oui; j'ai reçu. Je vais lire ce soir ou demain matin
<Warrens> d'acc
<Warrens> kelkun a les news de septox? il va bien?
<ongolaBoy> consulte le log http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/19/%23ubuntu-cm.html pour savoir ce qu'on a déjà eu à dire aujourd'hui
<ongolaBoy> septox va bien. Un peu bousculé mais il fait de son mieux
<Warrens> g vois, tant mieux alors
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je crois qu'on a dit l'essentiel
<Sovo> humm
<Sovo> way
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tu as du constaté que j'ai anticipé sur certaines choses. Ca ne signifie pas que je refuse d'autres propositions au contraire
<Sovo> no problem
<Sovo> d'ailleur je pense que outre les articles et le how to
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas après ce numéro, à mon avis on fera un petit break parce que moi perso, je dois réfléchir à d'autres choses
<Sovo> le reste c presq pas cplx
<ongolaBoy> à la fois pour Ubuntu-cm et pour d'autres choses
<Sovo> ok
<ongolaBoy> je dois travailler sur d'autres aspects de la communauté egalement
<ongolaBoy> mais bien sur... tout est là pour ceux qui veulent participer... la porte est *toujours* grande ouverte :)
<Sovo> ok
<Warrens> ok, j'ai fait la mise à jour les gars
<ongolaBoy> Eliksir: hello
<Eliksir> Bonjour!
<ongolaBoy> bonne année
<ongolaBoy> :)
<Eliksir> Bonne anne à toi
<ongolaBoy> on a finit pour la réunion concernant le journal
<Eliksir> La réunion pour aventure libre est terminée je suppose.
<Eliksir> Ah ok
<ongolaBoy> mais tu peux consulter les archives de ce qui a été dit aujourd'hui ici http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2011/01/19/%23ubuntu-cm.html
<ongolaBoy> et il en va de même pour chaque jour d'ailleurs; suffit juste de changer les chiffres dans l'URL ;)
<Eliksir> ok je vais me rabattre sur le log
<Eliksir> Il n'y avait rien de particulier?
<ongolaBoy> mais si jamais tu as quelque chose à dire/suggérer, faudra pas hésiter
<ongolaBoy> non mais je peux te faire un petit résumé
<ongolaBoy> déjà pour la réunion nous n'étions que 3
<Eliksir> De temps à autres je me logue aux réunions mais sous un autre pseudo.
<ongolaBoy> concernant l'édito, on va relancer une personne qui devais nous en faire une mais la sachant très occupée, on va attendre une semaine
<Eliksir> à suggérer? pas grand chose
<ongolaBoy> pour l'analyse, c'est une femme de la communauté, kobla, qui nous fera une analyse normalement
<Eliksir> Mais je vasi peut être t'envoyer un article ou deux.
<ongolaBoy> pour l'interview, on s'est tourné vers le concepteur de Maelys pour qu'il nous parle de deux ou trois choses
<ongolaBoy> ok, pour les articles. TU peux les envoyer quand tu veux
<ongolaBoy> l'appel d'offres est toujours ouvert quelque soit la période !! :)
<ongolaBoy> mieux on a des articles en stock, mieux ça vaut quand on veut préparer une sortie
<Eliksir> Oui je vois.
<ongolaBoy> je te conseille donc quand tu pourras de les envoyer à septox et moi
<Eliksir> Et tu organise des releases sur Ngaoundere
<ongolaBoy> n'hésite pas à consulter la page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Journal pour mieux comprendre au cas où
<ongolaBoy> oui, souvent... des rencontres dans ma chambre à celle à l'université
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, comme je dis souvent à d'autres... faut pas se prendre la tête pour s'asseoir, causer échanger
<Eliksir> Et l'audience elle est grande ou pas?
<ongolaBoy> mais les habitudes ont encore la peau dure même ici
<ongolaBoy> pas trop de monde.. à l'univ on est souvent une vingtaine
<ongolaBoy> à la maison, c'est 2 ou 3
<ongolaBoy> comme je disais les habitudes ont vraiment la peau dure et les jeunes sont trop distraits par tout ce qui les entoure :(
<Eliksir> est ce que nous avons un service spécial vidéos dans la Loco
<ongolaBoy> non, pas à ma connaissance
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu entends par là exactement ?
<Eliksir> Enregistrer des bribes de releases parties même avec un portable peut servir la communication.
<ongolaBoy> ok.. je vois
<Eliksir> Le seul problème est le transfert des vidéos.
<ongolaBoy> me concernant j'ai souvent eu à enregistrer
<ongolaBoy> la dernière release en décembre j'en ai fais
<ongolaBoy> mais j'ai stocké dans un serveur sur internet
<Eliksir> Pourquoi ne pas les rassembler sur uncompte yutube?
<ongolaBoy> le "community server"; peut être tu en as entendu parler ..
<Eliksir> Pas essayé de regarder...
<ongolaBoy> mais pour Youtube, tu as raison... je note et j'en parlerais à septox
<Eliksir> L'accès c'est par où, je dois avouer qu'il m"est quelquefois arrivé de louper une partie de l'info.
<ongolaBoy> en fait pour le "community server" c'est un serveur mis à la disposition de la communauté depuis qque mois
<ongolaBoy> tu as une partie visible ici https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CameroonianTeam/Projects/Journal
<ongolaBoy> mais ça c'est juste une face visible
<ongolaBoy> c'est là bas que septox et moi on stocke et traite les numéros d'aventure libre
<Eliksir> Hmm je vois...
<ongolaBoy> on avait besoin de volontaires pour voir ce qui pouvait être fait dessus https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-cm-webteam
<Eliksir> Autre chose. En matière de dépôts et DVD, je crois qu'il faut harmoniser tout ça.
<ongolaBoy> donc c'est un serveur sur internet qui peut servir à la communauté pour tout ce qu'elle veut: web, code, wiki, etc..
<Eliksir> Je  t'avais déjà parlé de ça la dernière fois.
<Eliksir> L'idée était de parler aux entreprises et institutions qui pourraient être interessées par l'hébergement d'un dépot ou
<ongolaBoy> oui je m'en souviens
<Eliksir> la vente de dvd de nous donner un coup de main
<Eliksir> Ca permettrait de faciliter l'orientation des personnes qui auraient besoin d'un DVD rapidement.
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas l'AUF peut aider dans ce sens
<Eliksir> parce que si on doit fouiller dans le mailing pour savoir qui à un dépôt à chaque fois c'est un peu compliqué.
<ongolaBoy> moi actuellement à Ngaoundéré, mes miroirs seront dispo sur internet quand les messieurs d'ORANGE voudront bien me donner l'IP supplémentaire que je leur demande
<Eliksir> Ceux qui ont des dépôts pourraient prendre contact avec un cyber café par exemple qui leur servirait de base par laquelle on pourrai les joindre.
 * ongolaBoy note l'idée
<ongolaBoy> c'est vrai qu'on pourrait s'arranger avec certains cybers aussi, tu as raison
<ongolaBoy> je vais lancer une petite discussion à ce sujet sur mailing-list
<Eliksir> Ce que je veux dire c'est que si l'on peut obtenir un engagement formel de l'AUF ou d'organisations sur place comme le CENADI ou l'ANTIC qui semblent s'interesse aux logiciels libres
<ongolaBoy> je pense qu'en leur mettant la pression : l'antic et le cenadi ça pourrait aller
<Eliksir> ou même aux écoles dans lesquelles l'on aurait eu à faire des releases, on peut créer une page spéciale sur le wiki qui donne le contact de ces organisations pour que ceux dans le besoin puissent aller directement dans les locaux de ces organisations se fournir.
<Eliksir> Je pense à ça parce que le Net pour se fournir n'est pas souvent la meilleur voie, on préfère souvent avoir son propre miroir sur soi en cas de panne sèche de connexion.
<Eliksir> Mais surtout on aurait des contacts à peu près sûrs.
<Eliksir> sur le wiki.
<Eliksir> Toujours là?
<ongolaBoy> pour l'AUF (parce que ça me concerne) tout ce qui nous manque souvent, c'est une meilleure bande passante pour mieux desservir ceux qui sont derrière l'internet
<ongolaBoy> parce que dans nos réseaux locaux, tout le monde peut venir se brancher pour avoir des copies de miroir ou simplement faire ses mises à jour
<ongolaBoy> ongolaBoy: ping to myself...
<Eliksir> Ok. Mais pour l'AUF je crois qu'il serait bon d'en informer le plus grand nombre directement d'une meilleure manière.
<Eliksir> En fait que ce soit direct, par exemple sur le wiki.
<ongolaBoy> désolé.. des soucis avec mes câbles à la maison
<ongolaBoy> ok.. pour la communication directe sur le wiki
<Eliksir> Bon c'était juste une idée comme ça. Ca permettra peut être d'en aide un ou deux.
<ongolaBoy> je vais demander deux ou trois choses à notre responsable technique régional mais ça devrait aller sans soucis
<ongolaBoy> mais ceux qui devraient bien aider ce sont nos instances officielles citées plus haut: elles en ont les moyens et ça devrait d'ailleurs être un devoir pour elles vu leurs engagements
<Eliksir> A part ça tu es toujours sous Latex pour aventure libres?
<ongolaBoy> oui, toujours LaTeX ;)
<ongolaBoy> je peux te donner une copie (LaTeX) des anciens numéros si tu veux
<Eliksir> J'avais commencé la rédaction d'un journal pour une communauté de vulgarisation infomatique il y a quelques mois de ça
<ongolaBoy> cool
<Eliksir> Mais je n'avais pas pu me caller desssus à cause de mon voyage.
<Eliksir> Je vais le reprendre dans les plus brefs délais.
<ongolaBoy> ok :)
<Eliksir> C'est ok pour les versions latex d'aventures libres.
<ongolaBoy> je t'enverrais des archives alors ; disons en fin de semaine
<Eliksir> Ok.
<Eliksir> Locobot fonctionne sans problèmes.
<Eliksir> ?
<ongolaBoy> heu parfois il se fait bouter hors du salon
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que c'est du à des soucis avec les reseaux de freenode de temps en temps
<Eliksir> Ah ok.
<ongolaBoy> mais en général il est là 90% du temps
<Eliksir> Au fait qu'en est-il des nombreux projets de la locoteam.
<ongolaBoy> il y aura une réunion le premier mercredi de février pour fixer certaines choses cette année
<ongolaBoy> justement, il faudra qu'on en parle lors de la réunion
<ongolaBoy> mais jusqu'ici ce n'est pas évident d'avoir des participants
<ongolaBoy> je sais que l'institut Goethe continue dans le projet de localisation
<Eliksir> Je crois savoir que la plupart ont été abandonnés.
<ongolaBoy> si tu as d'ailleurs l'occasion, je t'encourage à voir Mr Jung de l'institut Goethe quand tu as du temps pour bavarder avec lui
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, on fera le point lors de la prochaine réunion
<ongolaBoy> je risque consacrer moins de temps au journal pour d'autres projets dans la communauté
<ongolaBoy> DIMITRI__: salut !
<DIMITRI__> salut tout le monde
<Eliksir> C'est vrai que je l'ai déjà lu sur le mailing mais je n'ai amais eu l'occasion de leur rendre une visite au goethe.
<Eliksir> Bonjour Dimitri!
<ongolaBoy> c'est quand tu peux. Moi je ne suis jamais à yaoundé trop longtemps pour faire tout ce que je veux :(
<Eliksir> Oui mais je pense qu'il est bon de s'accrocher à faire fonctionner au maximum les projets qui ont le plus de succès.
<Eliksir> si tu délaisse le journal, il faudrait du monde pour te remplacer.
<ongolaBoy> bon.. je vais continuer
<ongolaBoy> :)
<ongolaBoy> cette année il faut qu'on présente notre candidature comme "loco approuvée"
<Eliksir> Alors que d'après moi, en faisant suffisamment grandir l'audience du journal l'on peut maximiser le nombre de personnes interessées.
<Eliksir> par les activités de la communauté.
<Eliksir> Au fait vous avez pensé à l'aspect sponsoring du journal.
 * ongolaBoy vient de trouver une nouvelle motivation pour continuer le journal :)
<ongolaBoy> pas trop
<ongolaBoy> je sais qu'on évoque souvent cela mais je ne sais pas si on avait des idées concrètes
<Eliksir> Je pense que certains revendeurs de matériel info au pays ont des achines sous linux.
<ongolaBoy> oui.. TEG justement
<ongolaBoy> on devait les voir pour un partenariat à ce sujet
<IzaneFG> Hi All :)
<ongolaBoy> avec septox et brice on en avait parlé sur IRC il y a quelques jours
<Eliksir> Bonjour Izane! Comment va?
<IzaneFG> Eliksir: yep, je suis en place ^^
<ongolaBoy> je ne me souviens plus du jour mais bon.. septox fera le point sur mailing-list quand il pourra
<Eliksir> C'est Serge qui s'était ravitailler en Debian chez toi.
<IzaneFG> Eliksir: yep je sais :D
<ongolaBoy> IzaneFG: salut
<Eliksir> Je ne pense pas que TEG serait les seuls interessé par un sponsoring d'ailleurs.
 * IzaneFG file dans les logs
<ongolaBoy> d'accord avec toi
<Eliksir> Même des boutiques généralistes de matériel informatique pouraient se montrer interessées.
<ongolaBoy> je pense que le problème quand on discutait avec certains c'était l'approche et la formule qui allait les plaire
<Eliksir> J'en connais quelques unes sur l'avenue kennedy qui vendent des bouquins sur Linux, Avec un bon marketting elles pourraient se joindre au sponsoring.
<ongolaBoy> mais l'autre souci aussi est que cette tâche a été confiée à certains et à ma connaissance, je ne sais pas trop ce que c'est devenu
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas, je note tout ce que tu dis... on en parlera lors de la prochaine réunion
<Eliksir> Ahhh, ces projets abandonnés de la LOCO...
<ongolaBoy> tu penses à lequel par exemple ?? :)
<Eliksir> :) Il y en a tout de même quelques uns il faut le dire.
<Eliksir> Mais l'essentiel je pense est qu'il y en ait certains qui fonctionnent. Et ça c'est déjà bien.
<ongolaBoy> j'ai bien envie de relancer le classroom
<ongolaBoy> ça sera un objectif perso
<Eliksir> Au fait, Est-ce qu'il y a quelques rassemblements offline en vue.
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas...
<ongolaBoy> mais je pense qu'en mars je serais entre yaoundé et douala. On pourra faire un truc
<ongolaBoy> en attendant pour moi c'est sur que je faire quelque chose en février ici à ndéré
<Eliksir> Je veux dire est ce que nous avons des assemblées générales ayant un semblant de rencontre obligatoire pour les membres localisés sur un même endroit.
<ongolaBoy> là tu me fais penser à la "ubuntu conference" que septox voulait justement organiser en mars
<ongolaBoy> mais il n' y a pas eu trop de réactions pour le préparer :(
<Eliksir> J'ai souvent pensé que les recontres offline étaient très efficaces pour faire avancer certains aspects des choses.
<ongolaBoy> d'accord avec toi !!!!
<ongolaBoy> moi je sais que les quelques fois que je voyais certains et que je faisais devant eux certaines choses, ils comprenaient mieux
<ongolaBoy> parce que mon bavardage sur internet là, pas beaucoup le lit :D
<Eliksir> Je ne me souviens pas véritablement avoir lu quoique ce soit dessus. L'idée date alors?
<ongolaBoy> non, pour la conf, il en avait parlé à certains par mail...
<ongolaBoy> et peut être dans la mailing-list une fois comme ça
<ongolaBoy> mais sinon c'était prévu pour mars
<Eliksir> C'est plus compliqué je pense et malgré nous je pense que l'idée de rencontres online n'est pas aisé à mettre en place.
<Eliksir> Tu sais si nos rencontre se déroulaient sur un chat yahoo ou msn je suis certains qu'il y aurait un nombre plus grand de participants.
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui est compliqué ? les rencontres onlines ? Pour la conférénce là, c'était une manif offline
<ongolaBoy> ouais mais ... Booofff
<ongolaBoy> et on organiserait les salons à  plusieurs ??
<ongolaBoy> moi j'ai bien compris depuis quelques années que les meilleurs outils en informatique ne sont pas toujours les plus connus du grand public
<Eliksir> Pour nous ce n'est pas compliqué, mais je peux penser que l'absence d'immédiateté (utiliser l'IRC qui peut ne pas être bien connu) est un problème pour certains.
<ongolaBoy> par exemple: Jabber .. C'est très très cool!
<ongolaBoy> en passant je suis sur jabber, si ça t'intéresse ;)
<ongolaBoy> ok, mais il ne faut pas que ça devienne une habitude non plus
<Eliksir> C'est pourquoi je pense qu'il faut même faire un effort d'information sur les outils que nous utilisons, et ceci même au cours des releases.
<ongolaBoy> d'accord dessus. Moi perso, j'en parle toujours mais comme je t'ai dis plus haut, les enfants là (je me permets de les appeler enfants ici..) sont vraiment distraits !
<Eliksir> Parce qu'en fait le but est defaire grandir la communauté. Il faudrait donc cibler les petits soucis que pourraient recontrer certains pour prendre part aux réunions.
<ongolaBoy> d'abord tuer l'envie d'aller sur Facebook :D
<ongolaBoy> et quand ils ne sont pas distraits, c'est l'école qui leur met la pression. Mais là dessus comme je dis souvent à certains c'est parce qu'ils ne s'organisent pas et ne planifient pas
<Eliksir> Tu pourrais lancer un débat dessus sur la Mailing-List, si tu ne l'as pas encore fait. Du genre "Améliorer les moyens de communication et de rencontre de la Loco Team".
<ongolaBoy> mais tu ne peux pas savoir comment parfois ça m'énerve de ne pas être à yaoundé ou douala pour expliquer de vive voix à certains tels ou tels trucs
 * ongolaBoy note le débat à lancer
<ongolaBoy> tu me fais penser que s'il y a quelque chose qui doit aider la plupart des gens c'est : la gestion des mails
<ongolaBoy> je constate amèrement que beaucoup n'utilisent pas de filtres,dossiers pour gérer leurs courriers
<Eliksir> Chacun exposerait les problèmes qu'il rencontre pour mieux communiquer sur la Loco, et surtout quels sont les empêchements que chacun rencontre et qui limitent le nombre de participants aux réunions.
<ongolaBoy> je ne parle même pas de l'usage de logiciels de messagerie
<ongolaBoy> je vais lancer ce débat,ne t'en fais pas
<ongolaBoy> et comme je disais pour les mails, il y a un réel besoin d'éducation à ce niveau quant à leur gestion!!!
<Eliksir> L'IRC est assez rébarbatif et inconnu à la plupart des utilisateurs camerounais et particulièrement pour les étudiants en informatique que l'on n'initie pas assez à ce genre de technologies.
<ongolaBoy> DIMITRI__: toujours là ?
<DIMITRI__> oui je vous lis juste
<ongolaBoy> ne te gêne pas d'intervenir si ça te dit hein
<DIMITRI__> sans problème
<ongolaBoy> ok
<Eliksir> je pense qu'il faudrait maximiser le nombre de posts sur l'IRC, pour que la plupart des utilisateurs en comprenne l'intérêt.
<ongolaBoy> maximiser c'est à dire ? réduire le flot de paroles ??
<Eliksir> Je veux dire sur 'utilisation même de l'IRC. A quoi ça sert d'utiliser l'IRC plus qu'un autre type de canal de com. Et surtout comment en utiliant l'IRC, la majorité des utilisateurs peuvent obtenir des informtions à travers d'autres salons de com, etc.
<ongolaBoy> là tu me fais penser au premier classroom que j'avais fais l'année passée
<ongolaBoy> ceux avec qui j'avais pu travailler avait très bien compris mais ils n'étaient que deux et c'était des gars qui sont avec moi à ngaoundéré
<Eliksir> Il faudrait qu'il soit tournant ce classroom, et pourquoi pas le rendre accessible offline au cours des releases party. Il faut que les étudiants visés que l'IRC est un chat technique très avantageux.
<ongolaBoy> là, tu veux dire créer un serveur IRC dans un LAN ?
<ongolaBoy> tiens... tu me fais penser que je devrais en faire eux dans la cité où je vis. Etant donné que j'ai un petit réseau local avec mes voisins :)
<Eliksir> Pas seulement créer un chat IRC dans un lan, mais initier même les étudiants en leur présentant des salons IC online qui ciblent des sujets auxquels ils seraient interessés et leur montrer de cette façon  qu'ils obtiendront toujours l'information beaucoup plus rapidement qu'avec un moyen comme Google par exemple.
<Eliksir> J'ai couvent constaté que certains salons permettaient d'obtenir beaucoup plus rapidement les informations qu'vace des recherches normales.
<ongolaBoy> en effet
<ongolaBoy> pour te donner mon propre exemple
<Eliksir> Bon je vais devoir y aller.
<ongolaBoy> je suis régulièrement sur #debianfr et #postfix parce que je travaille avec tout le temps
<ongolaBoy> ok. je t'ai laissé un mail au sujet d'une conférence ;)
<Eliksir> Et ça va plus vite je pense.
<ongolaBoy> yes
<ongolaBoy> et on y apprend aussi des soucis des autres
<ongolaBoy> ou des retour d'expérience
 * ongolaBoy s'accorde une petite pause ...
<Eliksir> Ok je le lirais. Je jette un coup d'oeil aux logs précédents et je après je fonce. A bientôt.
<ongolaBoy> à plus
<septox> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-20
<ongolaBoy> .
<sovo> .
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-21
<Griot_Badenkop> slt
<ongolaBoy> Griot_Badenkop: salut
<Griot_Badenkop> ongolaBoy: bjr
<ongolaBoy> bienvenu ou bien tu passes souvent par ici ?
<sovo> hi Griot_Badenkop, je vois que tu as finalement retrouve ton compte
<Griot_Badenkop> sovo: je suis log en guest
<Griot_Badenkop> sovo: c'est william
<Griot_Badenkop> reapparition
<sovo> ha ok
<septox> salut
<ongolaBoy> retour après une coupure
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<septox> hi
<ongolaBoy> aïe :)
<ongolaBoy> moi je me reconnecte de l'autre côté tout à l'heure
<septox> christmat: ping
<septox> Warrens: ping
<septox> Willam: ping
<christmat> bsr septox
<Willam> oui
<christmat> tu m'as pingé
<Willam> septox: bnsr
<septox> oui oui
<Warrens> bnsr septox
<Willam> .
<christmat> je suis la
<septox> juste pr savoir si ce st des humains qui st connectes
<septox> uhmm
<septox> ok
<Warrens> ...
<Willam> Septox: dont les robot se connect des fois?
<Willam> looooooooool
<septox> llllllllllllllllllllllllllooooooooooooooo
<septox> non
<Warrens> @William oui bien sûre
<septox> cool
<Willam> ha bon
<septox> .
<christmat> jz
<christmat> je suis bien la
<christmat> je ne suis pas encore robot
<septox> christmat: je vois tes messages souvent un peu trop tard
<Willam> christmat: dont tu le seras un de ces 4
<christmat> Willam: quel 4
<Warrens> christmat: c n'est qu'une question de temps
<christmat> Warrens: tu parles de quoi
<christmat> une minute je viens
<Sovo> hi all
<Willam> christmat: t'as dit a septox que pour le moment t'est pas encore un robot
<Warrens> chritmat: il viendra un jour où les robots pourront ossi se connecter lool
<Willam> Sovo: sa dit koi?
<Warrens> attendez je vérifie pr sovo
<Warrens> Sovo: slt mn frère
<Sovo> je suis la, je vois que tu as retrouve ton compte
<septox> Warrens: il y avait un robot pour la communaute , mai sle FAI n'en voulais plus sur son server :D
<Sovo> Warrens: tu verifis koi ?
<septox> Sovo: si tu es un robot
<septox> d'ailleurs la difference est a quel niveau ?
<Sovo> mais c koman y'a que les robot today ?
<Willam> Sovo: tu vois les robots où?
<Warrens> on se croirait ds un épisode des "transformeurs"
<Willam> je suis perdu
<Warrens> septox: la différence se trouve au niveau que les robots n'on pas d'émotions lool
<Sovo> no start war, et la je serais Dark Vador. "que le cote obscur m'emporte"
<Sovo> Warrens: tu crois ?? va dire ca a kile xy
<christmat> Willam: ok
<christmat> Willam: tu penses que ca va ariver
<christmat> les gar dites
<Willam> christmat: qui sais
<Willam> ?
<Warrens> Sovo: je ne crois pas kyle soit un robot au sens premier du terme
<Sovo> mais alors au sens 2nd du terme
<septox> .
<Willam> .
<Willam> Sovo: ki est kyle?
<Warrens> Sovo: d'une certaine manière...
<Sovo> mon frere il faut meme regarder la tele hein
<Sovo> y'a pas que le code dans la vie
<Warrens> Sovo: faut croire que non
<Sovo> mon frere, faut vous divertir des fois hein
<Sovo> ces quoi ces jeunes coince la ?
<Warrens> looooll
<Warrens> Sovo: ce qui me plait dans kyle, c'est le côté comédie adolescente familiale à l'américaine
<Warrens> j'ai tjrs apprécié ce côté ds les films/séries américains
<Sovo> aka, moi ce qui m'enerve c l'exageration
<Sovo> on veux nous faire gober tt et n'importe koi
<Sovo> puffff
<christmat> les gars
<christmat> je vous laisse le devoir m'attends
<Sovo> hi christmat
<christmat> a=
<christmat> a+
<Warrens> Sovo: g suis d'acc avec toi. c vraimnt du n'importe koi en ce qui concerne le scéna et la mise en scène
<Warrens> pas étonant que la saison 1 et 2 soient limitées à 10 épisodes
<Sovo> de toute facon je regarde pas trop
<Sovo> en passant Warrens tu as commence avec le python ?
<Warrens> oui
<Sovo> ca se passe
<Warrens> ca se passe plutôt, c un langage vraiment simple
<Sovo> vous venez en retard les gars septox ongolaBoy
<septox> lol
<septox> j'ai juste change de position
<Sovo> en mode 3G ?
<septox> oui mais avec le pc
<Warrens> ...ongolaBoy
<Sovo> ha ok tu as evolu today ?
<Sovo> le mm que je connais ou alors tu t'es fache et a buy un nettop ?
<ongolaBoy> quoi ? quoi ? en retard sur quoi ?
<Sovo> le tio
<Sovo> un tio mortel
<ongolaBoy> :D
 * ongolaBoy lap en lisant les histoires de robots dans le log
<ongolaBoy> que christmat devient un robot bientôt ??? :D :D loooooooool !!
<Sovo> moi mm j'ai wanda
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ta connexion c'est CAMTEL ?
<Warrens> oui,
<ongolaBoy> ok... tu as m'aider à tester mon miroir...
<ongolaBoy> un instant..
<Sovo> Warrens: l'offre illimite ou avec le CTPhone ?
<Warrens> l'offr illimité
<Warrens> le ctphone c'est vraiment chiant
<Sovo> Warrens: tu commences a m'interesse. celle avec le jolie boitier blanc n'est pas ?
<Warrens> oui, leur nouveau modem là
<Sovo> Warrens: ma question est : est que c'est rapide ?? est que ca vaut la peine ?? digne d'interret ?
<ongolaBoy> ok.. Warrens va sur http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org et dis moi si tu navigues sans trop de soucis
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: en passant, ta connexion ORANGE là, c quel type ? livebox ? clé ??
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ok.. je te vois passer.. Hum.. tu uses windows Hein...!!! on va te taper mon ami lol :D
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: oui livebox
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: tu sais si vous avez une IP fixe ou pas ?
<Warrens> y'a pas d souci j'ai ouvert trois lien mai g g n sais pas c k g dois faire exactement
<Sovo> Warrens: t'a pas repondu a ma (mes) question(s)
<Warrens> Sovo: le(s)quel(s)
<Sovo> ongolaBoy: la je ne sais pas, mais je crois que c fixe
<Sovo> Warrens: ma question est : est que c'est rapide ?? est que ca vaut la peine ?? digne d'interret ?
<Warrens> oui, c rapide
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: vas dans un dossier par exemple : ubuntu/pool/a/ et tu essayes de download qque chose
<ongolaBoy> tu essayeras à la fois un petit fichier genre moins de  100 Ko et un autre un peu plus lourd
<ongolaBoy> et tu me dis combien de temps à peu près ça te prend et quel taux de transfert tu as
<Warrens> c fait, j'ai download libaa1_1....
<ongolaBoy> donne moi sa taille et les paramètres que je t'ai demandé stp
<Warrens> c  libaa1_1.4p5-38build_i386.deb ki fait 57K
<ongolaBoy> et le taux de transfert que tu avais ?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. en tout cas c'est allez vite
<Warrens> g pas pu voir, tellemnt c allez vite
<ongolaBoy> peux tu prendre un paquet un peu plus lourd; du genre plus d'1 Mo et tu me donnes sa taille, le taux de transfert et le temps que ça t'a mis ?
<Warrens> d'acc, g cherche
<ongolaBoy> entre par exemple dans un dossier de firefox ou openOffice.org
<ongolaBoy> si tu n'as pas déjà trouvé
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: essaye celui-ci http://miroir.ndere.cm.refer.org/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openoffice.org/openoffice.org-base_3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1_i386.deb
<Warrens> libasound2-doc_1.0.22-0ubuntu7èall.deb (1.3M), tps: env 60s,   taux: env 25k/s
<ongolaBoy> cool !
<Sovo> Warrens: koiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii c'est une blague ??
<Sovo> dans ton cyber la ou tu es seul sur le reso ?
<Warrens> Sovo: sa arrive svt k g soit seul, afin g crois
<Sovo> megde
<ongolaBoy> non mais en tout cas, mon serveur n'est pas trop éloigné de toi en terme de routeurs
<Warrens> hummm...
<Sovo> je crois que je vais re reflechir a l'abonnement a cette offre
<ongolaBoy> Warrens: ta connexion là c'est quel type stp ? ctphone ? modem+routeur ??
<Warrens> c le modem-routeur en effet
<ongolaBoy> et vous avez quel débit en montée et descente ?
<Warrens> en principe, c 100M, mais cela varie avec le nombr de connectés et leurs activités (download, streaming, contenu flash...)
<ongolaBoy> heu... tu dois faire erreur sur le chiffre là à moins que tu sois en train de travailler soit pour COTCO soit pour CAMTEL . Ce qui n'est pas impossible bien sur
<Warrens> en fait, c n'est pas une ligne commrciale camtel, mais la ligne d la piole k'on a détourné à des fins d'appel internationnal (
<Warrens> ha! oui, j'ai dû confondr
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas tu ne m'as pas donné les bonnes infos , utilise ce site http://testmy.net/
<ongolaBoy> tiens ce lien pour aller plus vite http://testmy.net/combined-speed-test.php
<ongolaBoy> et tu me donnes la valeur de l'upload et du download que tu obtiendras
<Warrens> download:145kbps ou 18kB/s, upload: 13 kbps ou 2kb/s
<Sovo> n'importe koi voila mes resultat
<Sovo>  Download :: 56 Kbps or 0.06 Mbps (7 kB/s)   Upload :: 70 Kbps or 0.1 Mbps (9 kB/s)
<ongolaBoy> ok, merci
<ongolaBoy> Sovo: c'est toujours avec ta connexion du matin là ?
<Sovo> oui
<ongolaBoy> bon... ça semble donc aller
<ongolaBoy> je vais vérifier maintenant la charge quand il y a plusieurs demandes mais pour un autre jour
<Sovo> c vrai que c important ca
<ongolaBoy> c'est bien l'administration à distance quand même :) . Manipuler ses serveurs de la maison, c'est vraiment cool. Vive le télétravail !!
<Sovo> yessssssssss
<Sovo> a chaq fois que je le fais. ca fait tjrs bizards
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: tu as parlé de télétravail!
<Warrens> c le nouvel or vert
<Warrens> et coe dans tout, ns somme tjrs en retart
<Sovo> no Warrens pas en retard. mais on ne l'utilise pas comme il se devrais
<Warrens> ongolaBoy: y'a t'il des centres de l'AUF ici à Dla?
<Sovo> Warrens: yde only je crois
<ongolaBoy> au cameroun il y a 3 campus numériques: 1 à Yaoundé, 1 à soa et 1 à ngaoundéré
<ongolaBoy> pour le télétravail, moi je l'utilise dans le cadre de mon boulot depuis assez longtemps ;)
<Warrens> Et je suis bien content pr toi
<ongolaBoy> en fait les techs chez nous ont intérêt à savoir travailler à distance avec leurs serveurs sans soucis sinon ça serait d'ailleurs la cata :D
<Warrens> cela réduis considérablemnt certains désagrémnt dû à la mobilité
<Warrens> le télétravaill est un concept novateur pr les générations de travailleurs futurs
<ongolaBoy> ça dépend du type de travail en fait
<ongolaBoy> mais travailler à distance, on connait ça dans les logiciels libres depuis son origine
<Warrens> c vrai que ts les métiers ne s'y prêtent pas vraimnt mais bon...
<ongolaBoy> c'est pas pour rien que Linux par exemple est très orienté réseau
<ongolaBoy> jusquà aujourd'hui, demande toi comment des centaines de développeurs font pour coordonner l'évolution des millieurs de lignes de code du noyau ?
<Warrens> et il fo admettre que cette phylosophie du travail a bien porté et continu de porter ses fruits
<ongolaBoy> la collaboration, le travail en réseau dans le sens propre et figuré, c'est au coeur des logiciels libres
<ongolaBoy> oui mais il y a que nous, pour ne prendre que le cameroun, qui ne savons pas partagé, travailler en groupe, lire, etc...
 * ongolaBoy va chercher à manger 
<Warrens> c l'une des raisons ki m'a motivé à suivre les pas du logiciel libre
<Warrens> pouvoir travailler en collaboration avec le monde entier sur un même sujet.
<Warrens> c vraiment fascinant
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-22
<indy21> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2011-01-23
<indy21> slt tt le monde
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-16
<ongolaBoy> .
<demsking> Bonsoir
<ongolaBoy> bonsoir
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-17
<arioffice> hiiiii
 * arioffice hi
<ongolaBoy> hi
<septox> hi
<ariabbas> coool day
<ariabbas> for me
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: cool day ? so enjoy it :)
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i need your help
<ariabbas> ongolaBoy: i'am comming
<ongolaBoy> ariabbas: au fait.. installer mediawiki depuis sa source implique que tu suivras *manuellement* les mises à jour hein
<ongolaBoy> et en général, dans chaque projet il existe une liste de diffusion des annonces importantes (sécurité,nouvelles fonctionnalités,etc..)
<septox> .
<Warrens> hi
<hans88> Bonsoir
<hans88> J'ai besoin d'aide
<hans88> je recherche un local à Douala où je pourrais m'y rendre afin d'effectuer des mises à jour de mon système Ubuntu
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-18
<septox> hi
<septox> ongolaBoy: ping
<septox> microsoft ne nous veut pas du bien
<septox> http://softwarefreedom.org/blog/2012/jan/12/microsoft-confirms-UEFI-fears-locks-down-ARM/
<ongolaBoy> hi
<ongolaBoy> ha.. est-ce que ceux là ont déjà voulu du bien un jour des logiciels libres :)
<septox> non mais la ils veulent passer par le haut mbom
<swell> Bonjour
<ongolaBoy> bonjour swell :)
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-19
<ongolaBoy> .
<ariabbas> ....
<ongolaBoy> .
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-20
<septox> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<ongolaBoy> .
<demsking> y a pas beaucoup de discussion par ici à ce que je vois
#ubuntu-cm 2012-01-22
<septox> hi
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-14
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-15
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> ..
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-16
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> cyrilledibamou: est la aujourd'hui
<ariabbas> ...
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-17
<ariabbas> ...
<ariabbas> .
<septox> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2013-01-20
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-13
<ariabbas> .$
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-14
<ariabbas> .
<qwebirc94608> hi ari
<qwebirc94608> la forme ?
<qwebirc94608> ping ariabbas
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-15
<ariabbas> .
<septox> ariabbas: ping
<patrickubuntu> hi ariabbas
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> hi patrickubuntu ;)
<patrickubuntu> nous sommes entrain de préparé une assise en vue du lancement des activités de UBUNTU CM
<ariabbas> yep
<ariabbas> j'ai lu le mail de septox
<ariabbas> dans quel ville es tu ?
<patrickubuntu> je suis a douala
<patrickubuntu> et en ce moment meme nous tenons une assise pour rélancé ubuntu cm
<ariabbas> cool
<ariabbas> du courrage les gars
<ariabbas> moi je suis a Ngaoundere
<ariabbas> nous ferrons de meme dans un futur proche
<ariabbas> ;)
<patrickubuntu> cool
<patrickubuntu> nous avons pris contact avec julius, brice, et warrens
<duranel2005> salut
<patrickubuntu> voila l'arrivé de mak avec nous sommes entrain de tenir notre assise
<ariabbas> .
<qwebirc28489> Yimen-Mak: hi
<qwebirc28489> hi all
<Yimen-Mak> slt
<qwebirc28489> la forme ?
<qwebirc28489> tu es nouveau dans la communaute ?
<qwebirc28489> tu es ds quelle ville ?
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-16
<patrickubuntu> slt indy21
<patrickubuntu> et bjr ari
<indy21> patrickubuntu: slt
<patrickubuntu> Hier a douala s'est tenu une réunion dans le but de relancé les activités de la communauté ubuntu-cm
<patrickubuntu> et voila les clauses qui ont étés prises
<patrickubuntu> Compte rendu de la réunion de la communauté UBUNTU CM  du 15/01/2014  Participants: Patrick Kouobou, Dada Roméo, Marco Duranel, Moussa Ibrahim   Suite a l'assise qui c'est tenu dans les locaux de CIS Formation a ange raphael je vous fait part des clauses qui ont été prises a savoir:  Constituer un groupe dynamique pour relancer les activité de la communauté Accentuer les communications via les reseau sociaux ( faceboo
<patrickubuntu>  été créer https://www.facebook.com/ubuntu.cm Mise sur pied du site web  ubuntu-cm.org Organisation des ubuntu hours Organisation de releases party Impréssion des T-shirt et polos Participation aux IT EVENT a l'instar du GDG IOI DAYS 2014 Projet de mise en place d'un dépot mobile Mise en place des CDs masterisés et enfin les Ubuntu Class room sur IRC Des meetings seront tenus tous les mercredis a 12H sur l'IRC http://w
<indy21> patrickubuntu : j'ai lu le résumé.
<indy21> patrickubuntu : pour ce qui est du miroir local je vais relancer notre sponsor.
<patrickubuntu> ok cool
<patrickubuntu> nous avons voulus vous informé afin que vous nous donniez votre accord et aussi ke vous soyez de la parti
<indy21> patrickubuntu: j'espère que nous y irons jusqu'au bout des projets.
<patrickubuntu> soyons optimistes et  déterminés
<patrickubuntu> je pense nous pouvons encore atteindre nos objectifs et faire revivre la communauté
<patrickubuntu> slt ongolaboy
<ongolaBoy> bonjour... bonjour patrickubuntu  ;)
<patrickubuntu> tu as u le mail ke j'ai dans la mailing list
<ongolaBoy> oui, mais je suis encore en «mode congé»
<ongolaBoy> je reprends la plupart de mes activités en ligne seulement à partir de la semaine prochaine
<ongolaBoy> jusqu'ici je me de donne du temps pour me reposer un peu ;)
<patrickubuntu> ok courage
<patrickubuntu> et prend bien soin de toi
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
<indy21> .
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-17
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> indy21: bjr
<indy21> bjr
<ariabbas> indy21: peux tu me parlé du projet mobile morror ? ;)
<indy21> ariabbas : c'est le projet RepTower en fait. :-)
<indy21> il s'agit de mettre sur pied des dépôts locaux avec des Raspberry Pi.
<ariabbas> ok
<indy21> ariabbas : je te forward les détails sur ton gmail.
<ariabbas> mais dit, qui supporte les couts ?
<ariabbas> aussi, quand n est-il des négociations avec Camtel pour un miroir national ?
<indy21> ariabbas : toutes les réponses dans mon mail
<ariabbas> ok mon cher ;)
<ongolaBoy> indy21: ;)
 * indy21 entre-temps bagarre pour créer des users pour la messagerie sur Centos.
<ongolaBoy> courage
<ongolaBoy> est-ce que c'est liée à la distribution ce genre de processus ?
<ongolaBoy> bon.. bon ...^_^ ... faut que je file sinon je vais encore faire 1h ici :P
<indy21> oui
<indy21> j'ai regardé aussi sous debian c'est pas la même chose
<indy21> ok bonne nuit.
#ubuntu-cm 2014-01-18
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-12
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi>  et bonne année 2015 à tous
<ariabbas> .
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-13
 * coco1 vous salue tous, en vous souhaitant Bonne Année 2015!!!***
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-14
<ariabbas> .
<ongolaBoy> ......... :)
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-15
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-16
 * indy21 cherchait @ongolaboy. 
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-17
<ariabbas> .
#ubuntu-cm 2015-01-18
<ariabbas> .
<coco1> ..
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-20
<h0912> Bonjour
#ubuntu-cm 2016-01-22
<saoungoumi> bonjour
<IzaneFG> Bonjour :)
<saoungoumi> j'ai un problème sérieux avec mon DNS
<saoungoumi> je n'arrive plus à resoudre certain nom
<saoungoumi> et je crois que la remarque que ongolaBoy m'a fait par mail est une conséquence de ce problème
<saoungoumi> je vais dans quelques instant allez faire passer ces machines sur Jessie
<saoungoumi> et j'aimerais avoir un conseil sous forme de doc tech pour la mise en place d'un DNS
<saoungoumi> un peu comme chez vous à l'AUF
<saoungoumi> SOS ongolaBoy !!!
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: oui
<ongolaBoy> je reviens
<ongolaBoy> mais avant de partir .. que veux tu savoir exactement ?
<ongolaBoy> tu utilises quoi pour résoudre les noms ?
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je dois bouger . petite réunion
<ongolaBoy> je viens dans 15 min
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> je veux une bonne doc pour la mise en place from strash de mon DNS
<saoungoumi> sans raison apparente (qui n'ayant fait auncune manip) mon dns a commencer depuis Lundi à déconner
<saoungoumi> après le retour de l'électricité
<saoungoumi> je suis entrain de lire ceci pour la mise en place
<saoungoumi> https://wiki.debian.org/fr/Bind9
 * ongolaBoy est de retour
<ongolaBoy> bon .. déjà .. que veux tu faire avec ton DNS ? car il y a deux types de services
<ongolaBoy> résolveur récursif (cad celui qui va aider les clients à résoudre des adresses)
<ongolaBoy> et serveur d'autorité : cad celui qui est responsable/esclave d'une ou plusieurs zones
<ongolaBoy> pour bind9 . un aptitude install bind9 le rend résolveur récursif localement par défaut
<saoungoumi> je veux un DNS qui va permettre de resoudre mes services (nom interne) et les nom sur internet
<ongolaBoy> j'imagine bien .. donc .. pour tu commences avec le premier
<ongolaBoy> tout cela signifie deux choses
<ongolaBoy> résolveur récursif et serveur d'autorité
<ongolaBoy> le plus simple c'est le premier
<saoungoumi> .
<ongolaBoy> après avoir installé bind9 , tu peux ajouter des forwarders dans named.conf.options
<ongolaBoy> les forwarders seront les DNS à employer
<ongolaBoy> typiquement ceux de CAMTEL
<saoungoumi> un de mes grand soucis actuellement est le fait que je n'arrive pas resoudre des noms meme lorsque je change mon resolv.conf
<ongolaBoy> faut aller pas à pas rodrigue :)
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux je te montre mon fichier de config tout de suite mais tu verras que ça ne va pas te servir car à première vue il va sembler compliqué
<saoungoumi> en fait je ne suis pas encore sur le serveur DNS proprement dit
<ongolaBoy> resolv.conf c'est autre chose
<ongolaBoy> en fonction de la machine que tu utilises faut voir si tu n'as pas dhcpconf d'installé
<ongolaBoy> à ce moment là , ton système ne prend pas vraiment en compte ton resolv.conf
<ongolaBoy> donc soit tu regardes d'abord pour dhcpconf soit tu travailles sur ton serveur DNS; c'est deux choses différentes et qui ne sont pas liées ;)
<ongolaBoy> je signale au passage que sur un serveur, tu ne devrais pas utilisé dhcponf (car son adressage devrait être manuel et tout ce qui va avec)
<saoungoumi> ma question avant de commencer est de savoir si un serveur DNS peut se mettre à faire de bettisses comme actuellement de lui seul
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> bon .. changer _dhcpconf_ par _resolvconf_ sur tout ce que j'ai dis tantôt . toutes mes excuses
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: moi je te dirais : regarde dans les logs.
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui est dit ?
<ongolaBoy> et soit plus précis en terme de bêtises
<ongolaBoy> et soit plus précis en terme de ce que tu qualifies de «bêtises»
<saoungoumi> success resolving '185.93.204.4success resolving '185.93.204.41.in-addr.arpa/PTR' (in '41.in-addr.arpa'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets1.in-addr.arpa/PTR' (in '41.in-addr.arpa'?) after reducing the advertised EDNS UDP packet size to 512 octets
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas un soucis ici ..
<saoungoumi> je vois
<ongolaBoy> mais tu peux omettre ces informations sur EDNS dans la config de bind9
<ongolaBoy> mon named.conf.options actuel http://paste.debian.net/367195/
<ongolaBoy> les lignes 29 à 31 servent à omettre certaines infos dans les logs notamment les informations sur EDNS
<saoungoumi> lorsque je fait un
<saoungoumi> dig yahoo.fr par exemple
<saoungoumi> je n'est aucun resultat
<ongolaBoy> hum ... encore une fois allons pas à pas :)
<ongolaBoy> comment as tu configuré ton bind9 ? named.conf ? named.conf.local ?
<ongolaBoy> qu'as tu fais dedans ?
<ongolaBoy> et puis tu n'as pas «aucun résultat» mais tu dois avoir un truc du genre _NXDOMAIN_ ou bien _FAILED_ mais tu ne peux pas avoir «aucun résultat» ;)
<ongolaBoy> pour tester ton résolveur récursif tu dois faire dig @adresse.ip.de.mon.resolveur
<ongolaBoy> ainsi .. quelque soit la config de la machine depuis laquelle tu exécutes la requête tu es sur que tu t'adresses au serveur DNS derrière le '@'
<ongolaBoy> fais dig @192.24.192.35 yahoo.fr par exemple
<saoungoumi> connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<ongolaBoy> ça c'est le firewall qui rentre en jeu si tu as tapé ce que je viens de dire
<ongolaBoy> de la machine où tu as exécuté ton dig, les requêtes sur le port 53 en sortie ne sont pas acceptées
<ongolaBoy> j'ai bien dis «de la machine où tu as exécuté ..»
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> oui genre ? :)
<saoungoumi> en fait sur le firewall tous le port de 0 à 1023 sont ouvert
<ongolaBoy> en sortie ?
<ongolaBoy> via le FORWARD (en considérant que de la machine où tu as exécuté et le firewall il y a une passrelle)
<ongolaBoy> ?
<saoungoumi> sur ma machine la machine sur laquellj'ai fait le dig
<ongolaBoy> tu as fais le dig depuis ta machine ?
<ongolaBoy> ou le serveur DNS ?
<saoungoumi> toutes le chaines sont ouvert (iptables)
<ongolaBoy> je ne sais pas comment c'est configuré chez toi mais le 'dig @192.24...' que je t'ai dis de taper tout à l'heure
<saoungoumi> j'ai le meme resultat que se soit sur ma machine ou sur le serveur DNS
<ongolaBoy> chez moi depuis un poste ce genre de chose ne marche pas
<ongolaBoy> tout le monde passe par le DNS de la maison pour avoir une réponse DNS
<ongolaBoy> donc ça dépend des configs/politiques
<ongolaBoy> donc encore une fois c'est un filtre :)
<ongolaBoy> sur ton parefeu tape iptables -I FORWARD -s 41.67.236.42 -p udp --dport domain -j ACCEPT
<ongolaBoy> en considérant que c'est l'IP de ton DNS
<ongolaBoy> sinon tu corriges
<ongolaBoy> ça va se placer au dessus de toutes les règles existantes
<ongolaBoy> hum .. minute
<ongolaBoy> essaye plutôt la 195.24.192.33 comme DNS ; la .35 semble ne pas répondre
<saoungoumi> meêm chose
<ongolaBoy> là tu as un souci car la .33 marche bien
<ongolaBoy> essaye voir avec la 5.11.11.5
<ongolaBoy> c'est un résolveur ouvert sur le sol africain :)
<ongolaBoy> là si ça ne marche pas, il faudra taper la règle iptables dont je viens de parler
<saoungoumi> avec 5.11.11.55.11.11.5
<saoungoumi> ca mache
<ongolaBoy> ok
<ongolaBoy> après avoir tapé la règle iptables ou pas ?
<saoungoumi> je voulais dire 5.11.11.5
<IzaneFG> saoungoumi: Bassirou demande le nom du prof pour la machine
<saoungoumi> IzaneFG:  DJALO HAMAN
<saoungoumi> avec ou sans cela
<IzaneFG> ok
<saoungoumi> dans les deux cas ça marche
<saoungoumi> @on
<saoungoumi> ongolaBoy:
<ongolaBoy> bon .. peut être est-ce juste camtel qui refuse de résoudre vos requêtes
<ongolaBoy> jusqu'ici tu utilisais des forwarders dans ton bind ?
<ongolaBoy> dans named.conf.options je veux dire
<saoungoumi> 4.2.2.2;
<ongolaBoy> et quand tu l'interroges ça marche ? je  veux dire un dig @4.2.2.2 ?
<saoungoumi> non
<saoungoumi> donc je le remplace??
<ongolaBoy> si tu veux
<ongolaBoy> mais je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu reçois comme erreur de la part de ce serveur de google ?
<ongolaBoy> connection timed out aussi ?
 * ongolaBoy regarde sa montre car il va rentrer dans moins d'une heure
<saoungoumi> quel est la quesion
<ongolaBoy> le 4.2.2.2 t'affichait aussi un «connection timed out» ?
<saoungoumi> ouui
<ongolaBoy> peut être que tes IP sont bannis par certains serveurs alors
<ongolaBoy> faudra surveiller tout ça
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas niveau DNS; moi je te conseille de ne laisser interroger l'extérieur que ton serveur DNS ou tes serveurs DNS
<ongolaBoy> tout le reste dans le réseau doit passer par eux; absolument tout le reste
<ongolaBoy> maintenant faut revoir la configuration de ton DNS
<ongolaBoy> il faut noter aussi que tu n'es pas obligé d'utiliser un forwarder
<saoungoumi> comment ca?
<ongolaBoy> regarde bien chez moi
<ongolaBoy> toute la section forwarder est commentée ;)
<saoungoumi> j'ai remarqué
<ongolaBoy> bind , en bon résolveur, sait interroger les serveurs racines et à partir d'eux descendre jusqu'au serveur qui gère le domaine que tu veux résoudre
<ongolaBoy> ensuite il cache les infos pendant un temps donné avant de redemander
<ongolaBoy> le forwarder sert surtout à optimiser ce temps
<ongolaBoy> il faut utiliser les forwarders quand c'est possible/souhaité
<ongolaBoy> moi je n'utilise pas CAMTEL bien que j'aurais optimisé en terme de temps
<ongolaBoy> *mais* leurs DNS ne font pas les validations DNSSEC
<ongolaBoy> donc je préfère laisser bind faire tout le job tout seul comme un grand
<ongolaBoy> et ça marche bien depuis plus d'un an et demi
<ongolaBoy> pas de Google non plus ; je ne vais pas contribuer à leur fournir encore plus d'informations qu'ils en ont déjà :)
<ongolaBoy> et encore moins tout le reste des serveurs récursifs ouverts
<ongolaBoy> bref .. tout ça pour dire que la section forwarders n'est pas obligatoire
<saoungoumi> je vois
<saoungoumi> mais jusqu'ici je n'ouvre pas toujours les pages yahoo
<saoungoumi> c'est vraiment bizard
<ongolaBoy> avec un forwarder ou pas ?
<saoungoumi> ??
<ongolaBoy> je t'ai dis qu'il faut y aller pas à pas .. il ya plein d'étapes avant d'aller tester depuis ton poste ;)
<saoungoumi> ya t-il un site pour savoir si oui ou nonmes addresse ou serveur DNS sont bannis
<ongolaBoy> difficile
<saoungoumi> j'ai deja fait un dig
<ongolaBoy> mais suis ce que je te dis ..
<saoungoumi> ok
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce que tu as fais dans ton named.conf.options ?
<ongolaBoy> je reviens encore dessus
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/367212/
<ongolaBoy> hum .. tes lignes allow .. any là .. moi j'ai un peu peur mais bon
<ongolaBoy> tu as rechargé ton serveur dns au passage ? (rndc reload)
<saoungoumi> ce sont les ligne de depuis longtemps
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> si oui , fais dig @127.0.0.1 yahoo.fr et tu me dis
<ongolaBoy> depuis le serveur dns bien sur
<saoungoumi> sisi
<ongolaBoy> et ? résultat ?
<saoungoumi> connexion refuse
<saoungoumi> mais j'ai fait un stop start de bind est c'est passé
<saoungoumi> log
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/367213/
<ongolaBoy> qu'est-ce qui est passé ? la requête dig @127 ?
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/367215/
<saoungoumi> plutot ceci http://paste.debian.net/367218/
<ongolaBoy> tu as fais dig @127.0.0.1 sans rien ?
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas on t'a répondu
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> faut faire dig @127.0.0.1 yahoo.fr
<ongolaBoy> par exemple
<ongolaBoy> parce que la réponse à ta dernière requête ton serveur DNS a cette réponse en local
<ongolaBoy> dans le fichier db.root pour être précis
<saoungoumi> http://paste.debian.net/367219/
<ongolaBoy> bah .. ça marche
<ongolaBoy> ligne 6
<ongolaBoy> tu as eu 5 réponses à ta requête
<ongolaBoy> en d'autres termes, tu as interrogé ton résolveur et lui a interrogé le forwarder et t'a retourné le résultat que tu vois
<ongolaBoy> et la ligne 32 me montre qu'il avait djéà ça en cache => ce n'est pas le premier essai
<ongolaBoy> donc .. ton résolveur fonctionne
<saoungoumi> mais alors
<ongolaBoy> reste à voir les autorisations; déjà dans le fichier de conf de ton DNS
<ongolaBoy> puis ensuite faudra voir niveau firewall
<ongolaBoy> tu vois pourquoi je disais qu'il fallait aller pas à pas ? ;)
<ongolaBoy> maintenant faut voir les autorisations dans la conf de ton DNS
<ongolaBoy> moi je dois bientôt rentrer
<saoungoumi> mais il n'y a rien de spécifique relativement au permission
<saoungoumi> dans quel fichier par exemple quelque chose de genre peut avoir été fait
<saoungoumi> ?
<ongolaBoy> tout part de ton named.conf
<ongolaBoy> normalement dans debian, on recommande de faire ses config dans named.conf.local
<ongolaBoy> mais faut déjà voir ton named.conf pour voir ce qu'il a
<ongolaBoy> quand tu es sur un poste client, le statut des requêtes dig c'est quoi ? FAILED, NXDOMAIN, ???
<ongolaBoy> là .. plus besoin de faire un dig @Ip.DNS .. juste dig
<ongolaBoy> car je suppose que ton DHCP a fournit la bonne adresse de serveur DNS à utiliser
<saoungoumi> oui
<ongolaBoy> et le statut est donc ?
<saoungoumi> tous les dig
<ongolaBoy> bah le dernier dig depuis le poste client
<saoungoumi> marche
<ongolaBoy> dig un.org
<ongolaBoy> ça va alors non ? :)
<saoungoumi> non
<saoungoumi> sur les navigateurs il ya toujours le meme soucis
<saoungoumi> vraiment bizar non?
<ongolaBoy> navigateur .. plusieurs choses
<ongolaBoy> tu utilises un proxy/cache web ?
<saoungoumi> peut-être dois-je redemarrer la machine
<ongolaBoy> tu as essayé de saisir n'importe quel site ?
<ongolaBoy> non..
<saoungoumi> pas de proxy
<ongolaBoy> dans la config ?
<saoungoumi> google ok
<ongolaBoy> vérifie bien
<saoungoumi> yahoo non
<saoungoumi> camer.be non
<saoungoumi> facebook non
<ongolaBoy> afrinic.net
<ongolaBoy> http://miroir.cm.auf.org
<ongolaBoy> tiens d'ailleurs .. essaye le miroir de l'AUF
<ongolaBoy> je vais voir si tu vas arriver ici
<ongolaBoy> ah ah je t'ai vu
<saoungoumi> afrinic non
<saoungoumi> miroir.auf... ok
<ongolaBoy> oui, j'ai vu
<ongolaBoy> vérifie bien ta config dans ton navigateur
<ongolaBoy> en tout cas je te laisse voir
<ongolaBoy> moi suis parti
<saoungoumi> ok
#ubuntu-cm 2018-01-15
<cciddes> bsr
#ubuntu-cm 2018-01-17
<saoungoumi> slt ongolaBoy
<ongolaBoy> saoungoumi: slut :)
<saoungoumi> lst
<saoungoumi> slt
<saoungoumi> j'ai quelque difficulté avec mon serveur messagerie
<saoungoumi> et viens vers toi pour m'aider
<ongolaBoy> je t'écoute
<saoungoumi> nous avons réaliser le site d'inscription en ligne au concours de l'ENS de Bertoua
<saoungoumi> et les candidat doivent recevoir les mails contenant leur parametres d'authentification sur la plateforme et télécharger leur fiche de candidature
<saoungoumi> en utilisant le l'API PHP Phpmailer
<saoungoumi> pour construre et envoyer automatiquement les mails
<saoungoumi> mais je n'arrive pas à le lié à mon serveur mail
<saoungoumi> alors avec Gmail ca marche
<saoungoumi> mais Gmail à une enorme limite il permet pas d'envoyer plus 100 mail tous les 24h
<saoungoumi> d'où il me faut vraiment réussi à lié la plateforme à mon serveur pour garantir une envoi de mail massif et personnalisé
<saoungoumi> dans mon serveur mail
<saoungoumi> j'ai modifié le fichier /etc/hosts.allow
<saoungoumi> en y ajoutant
<saoungoumi> ALL: 41.67.236.40 smtp: ALL sshd: ALL http: ALL sendmail : ALL domain: ALL
<saoungoumi> ALL: 41.67.236.40
<saoungoumi> smtp: ALL
<saoungoumi> sshd: ALL
<saoungoumi> http: ALL
<saoungoumi> sendmail : ALL
<saoungoumi> domain: ALL
<ongolaBoy> rodrigue ... le problème de fond demeure le même .. En matière de messagerie électronique, tant que l'enregistrement inverse de l'ip de ton MX ne correspond pas à ton serveur, tu as 80% de chances que tes mails soient mal classés voire rejetés
<ongolaBoy> c'est TRES TRES TRES TRES important ...
<ongolaBoy> tant que personne ne fera rien dessus, tu ne pourras RIEN faire de sérieux avec presque tout l'Internet
<ongolaBoy> donc soit .. on fait le nécessaire pour corriger ce qu'il faut au niveau d'AFRINIC , soit vous devenez vous même membre AFRINIC
<ongolaBoy> mais tout ça, je te l'ai déjà dis.. faut vraiment insister dessus
<ongolaBoy> vous allez devoir passer par un autre domaine et un autre serveur de messagerie pour le cas présent
<saoungoumi> je te coprend
<ongolaBoy> ce n'est pas un problème d'accès avec le /etc/hosts.allow
<saoungoumi> mais à l'heure actuelle suite à l'assainisement de mes serveur chez blacklister, nous pouvons pour le moment envoyer les mails normalement!
<ongolaBoy> le site d'inscription est dans l'infra de ndéré ?
<saoungoumi> mais le fait qu'une application tiers ni arrive pas me semble est une insuffisance dans la config de mon serveur mail
<ongolaBoy> pour ce que tu dis là .. il faut voir ce propose phpMailer au niveau de la liaison à ta messagrie
<ongolaBoy> en gros il faut configurer le client smtp sur le serveur qui stocke l'appli
<ongolaBoy> généralement tu as le choix (en php) : soit d'utiliser 'sendmail' (donc ton code appelle juste 'sendmail' et ton serveur fait le reste), soit tu définis les paramètres d'envoi dans un fichier de conf
<ongolaBoy> nom utilisateur, mot de passe, serveur smtp sortant  , ....
<ongolaBoy> mais dans tous les cas, de ton serveur smtp , tu dois autoriser les envois (sans mot de passe) depuis une liste de serveurs
<ongolaBoy> par exemple dans /etc/postfix/main.cf , la variable 'mynetworks'
<ongolaBoy> tu y définis la liste des IP ou plage de serveurs qui ont le droit d'envoyer des mails (sans qu'on demande un mot de passe)
<saoungoumi> c'est deja fait
<ongolaBoy> par défaut, par ex chez moi tous les serveurs de la DMZ ont le droit d'envoyer des courriels (pour les logs systèmes), je déclare l'adresse de leur réseau ici
<saoungoumi> 127.0.0.0/8 [::ffff:127.0.0.0]/104 [::1]/128 41.67.236.0/22
<ongolaBoy> et côté client.. tu as donc quoi comme erreur ?
<ongolaBoy> je suppose que l'appli est sur un serveur avec une IP publique derrière 41.67.236.0/22
<saoungoumi> et 41.67.236.40/27
<saoungoumi> qui y est bien incluse non?
<ongolaBoy> oui
<ongolaBoy> et côté client.. tu as donc quoi comme erreur ?
<saoungoumi> une minute je test encore
 * ongolaBoy attend
<saoungoumi> ok
<saoungoumi> object(stdClass)#3 (2) { ["statue"]=> bool(false) ["getMessage"]=> string(82) "SMTP connect() failed. https://github.com/PHPMailer/PHPMailer/wiki/Troubleshooting" }
<ongolaBoy> ok. quelle config utilises-tu ?
<ongolaBoy> que disent les logs (client et serveur) ?
<ongolaBoy> un connect() failed => filtrage ou accès refusé ..
<saoungoumi> toujours la meme erreur
<ongolaBoy> juste cette erreur là ?
<ongolaBoy> je lis dans le wiki que tu m'as indiqué qu'on peut augmenter le niveau de verbosité
<ongolaBoy> il faut plus de détails
<ongolaBoy> et je répète l'autre question
<ongolaBoy> ok. quelle config utilises-tu ?
<ongolaBoy> ?
<ongolaBoy> je ne suis pas sur place mais tu peux écrire
<saoungoumi> le serveur SMTP peux avoir un login et un mot de passe?
<ongolaBoy> oui.. bien sur ..
<ongolaBoy> bon .. je vais devoir me déconnecter un peu
<saoungoumi> ok
